# Alienware QD-OLED AW3423DW



## Galaxy90 (17. März 2022)

Guten Tag,

ich war echt mega gehyped da es wohl bald einen neuen QD-OLED Monitor von Alienware geben wird. Ich bin ein großer Fan von der OLED Technik, auch schon am TV.

Nun hab ich heute diesen Test gelesen und das Video dazu angeschaut und wie es aussieht wird es wohl ein Reinfall werden oder was denkt ihr darüber , vll nur ein Software Fehler ?









						Alienware-Monitor mit QD-OLED im Test: Samsungs Display-Technik ist verkorkst
					

Der erste QD-OLED-Monitor, Alienwares AW3423DW, deckt ein grundlegendes Problem von Samsungs neuer Panel-Technik auf: Kontraststarke Kanten sind nervig bunt.




					www.heise.de


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2022)

Wenn du Windows als Softwarefehler siehst, dann ja.
Windows erwartet halt nen RGB Panel mit drei farbigen Kästen hintereinander weg.
Schon bei BGR sieht man das unter Windows ganz gut.


----------



## Andrej (17. März 2022)

Ja und jetzt? Heist es die QD-Oled Fernseher und Monitore sind nicht gut oder was?
Ist natürlich nicht gut, wenn man sich einen Fernseher für 2-3K Euro kauft und dann hat man bunte Ränder überall!


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2022)

TV ist nicht Windows.
Siehe zB OLED bei Handys.
Auf meinem OLED TV sieht Windows auch nicht sonderlich toll aus, vor allem bei Schrift.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. März 2022)

Stecht doch da,das das ein Panelproblem bzw.die Anordung der Subpixel sind Rot.Blau und Grün sind in Dreieckformat.Die übliche klassiche Anordung wäre in Reihe gewesen.Unten befinden sich die roten und blauen Subpixel, oben mittig allein das grüne. Die schwarzen Zwischenräume sind recht groß und jede zweite Subpixelreihe kann folglich nur grün darstellen, den anderen Reihen fehlt der Grünanteil.Also wird der Neo G8,was von Samsung ist und auch demnähst erwartet wird,auch das gleiche problem haben.Wäre echt schade,wenn das so zutreffen sollte.
Was ich aber nicht verstehe,die Samsung haben doch ihre Ingenieure,Techniker und Co.Sind die alle Blind oder was?
Das ist den Tester bei Heise gleich aufgefallen das da was nicht stimmt,mit der Anzeige schon auf dem Dektop.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2022)

Das betrifft den Neo G8 überhaupt nicht, der hat ein ganz anderes Panel.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. März 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das betrifft den Neo G8 überhaupt nicht, der hat ein ganz anderes Panel.


Bist sicher?Schaun war mal, wenn das auf dem Markt erscheint.Ob das die gleiche Anordnung der Subpixel hat bzw. Paneltechnik?Dann würde jenes Model auch das gleiche Fehler verursachen und wäre bestimmt keine gute Werbung für Samsung.Wenn sich das rumspricht.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2022)

Ja, der Neo G8 hat nicht mal nen OLED Panel.
Der hat sehr wahrscheinlich nen VA Panel, wie bei Samsung üblich.


----------



## Cruach (18. März 2022)

Zumindest Linus ist von dem Monitor ziemlich begeistert. Das von Heise genannte Problem hat er allerdings nicht erwähnt oder ich habs überhört.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65SvTs_b3RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (18. März 2022)

Cruach schrieb:


> Zumindest Linus ist von dem Monitor ziemlich begeistert.


Nicht nur er:
PCGamer
DisplayNinja

Kann es sein, dass Heise ein Montagsmodell abbekommen hat? 

Das schreit umso mehr nach einen Test von @PCGH_Manu.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2022)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Heise ein Montagsmodell abbekommen hat?


Wohl nicht, denn der TV hat die gleiche Schwäche. Ist ja kein Fertigungsmangel sondern auf die Pixelstruktur zurückzuführen: https://www.heise.de/news/Ab-Mai-OLED-TVs-von-Samsung-6586695.html - unsere eigene News steckt dazu noch in der Pipeline.

Habe ihn mir gestern vor Ort selbst angeschaut und kann das nur bestätigen. Ist halt Interpretationssache, als wie schlimm man das interpretiert. Ich würde das nicht so drastisch als Müll bezeichnen wie Heise, denn das fällt wirklich nur mit der Nase direkt vorm Panel auf und auch nur bei so klaren Kanten mit deutlichen Kontrasten (s/w).

Andererseits: Warum sollte man trotzdem zum teuren Samsung-OLED greifen, während es solche von LD ohne diese Macke gibt oder eben Samsung QLEDs, die auch auf richtig gutes Schwarz herunterkommen? 

Werde alle Samsung OLEDs testen, die ich bekomme, egal ob TV oder Monitor. Aber die TVs kommen frühestens im Mai.


----------



## Thetiga (18. März 2022)

Der Heise Test hat mir jetzt auch ein wenig die Vorfreude auf den Monitor getrübt. Werde ihn trotzdem Bestellen sobald er verfügbar ist. Sollte es wirklich so schlimm sein kann man ihn ja zurückschicken.


----------



## Galaxy90 (18. März 2022)

Ich kenn mich mit der Technik nicht aus aber wieso benutzen sie überhaupt diese Pixelstruktur wenn es die " alte OLED Pixelstruktur " z.b von LG doch besser kann.  Hat diese Anordnung der Pixel von Samsung denn irgendwelche Vorteile ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2022)

Galaxy90 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit der Technik nicht aus aber wieso benutzen sie überhaupt diese Pixelstruktur wenn es die " alte OLED Pixelstruktur " z.b von LG doch besser kann.  Hat diese Anordnung der Pixel von Samsung denn irgendwelche Vorteile ?


Das sind einfach technische Details. Samsung verzichtet ja auf das zusätzliche weiße Subpixel, mit dem LG das Helligkeitsmanko kompensiert, was aber  in hellen Farben wie etwa Gelb/Golden für eine bessere Sättigung sorgen soll. Das wurde ja bereits im Werbevideo von LTT breitgetreten. Es könnte also damit zu tun haben oder auch mit dem Zusammennspiel mit aus Panel und Beschichtung, welche ja immer ein Kompromiss aus Entspiegelung und Farbbrillanz ist - gerade bei TVs. Ganz interessant fande ich auch, dass es nun auch QLEDs mit richtig mattem Panel geben wird - bin gespannt, wie die performen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. März 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, der Neo G8 hat nicht mal nen OLED Panel.
> Der hat sehr wahrscheinlich nen VA Panel, wie bei Samsung üblich.


Ah ok und ich dachte der hat auch einen OLED Display


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2022)

Wie kommst du darauf? 
In der Presse Mitteilung wird doch extra Mini LED als Beleuchtung angegeben, kann also nur LCD sein.


----------



## Schmücker (4. Juli 2022)

Ich habe den Monitor am Wochenende erhalten und bin erst mal voll weg gehypt.
Schwarz ist bei dem Monitor einfach Schwarz.
Es macht so mega Laune auf dem Teil zu zocken.
Dazu kommt dass es mein erster WideScreen ist was mich eh schon flasht.
Das Problem mit den Farbsaum an Schrift und co sehe ich persönlich auf meinem normalen Sitzabstand nicht.
Was mich aber stört und nennt mich ruhig kleinlich, aber das OSD ist nicht richtig ins Deutsche übersetzt.
Überall wo eigentlich Ein stehen sollte, steht Auf. In der PDF Anleitung ist es übrigens auch so falsch übersetzt.
Und das bei 1300€.
Hätte ich die Gewissheit dass ich selber per Firmware Update das beheben könnte, wäre es mir egal. Aber selber die Firmware aufspielen gibt es bei Dell meine ich nicht.
Support bietet mir an das Teil zurück zu schicken. Naja kann ich selber eh machen wie ich will in den ersten 14 Tagen!
Hätte ich jetzt schon die finalen Daten des MSI QDOLED Monitor und besonders Preis und Release würde ich wahrscheinlich zu MSI wechseln.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2022)

Das wäre mir nicht mal aufgefallen, ich lass das OSD normal auf englisch. 
Hatte da schon öfter falsch übersetzte Sachen.


----------



## Schmücker (10. Juli 2022)

Also ich schicke die Woche das Teil zurück.
Der wohl beste Zocker Monitor den man gerade haben kann mit absolut fragwürdigen Entscheidungen seitens Hersteller die mir nicht in den Kopf gehen. Falsch übersetztes OSD ins Deutsche bei DELL darf meiner Meinung nach nicht vor kommen. Dass aber einer der zwei Lüfter immer läuft, obwohl der Rechner jetzt seit 8 Stunden aus ist, verstehe ich nicht. Das Ding läuft einfach 24/7.
Und man hört ihn.
Es muss zwar leise sein wie jetzt mach 23 Uhr. Aber wenn man bei mir ins Büro rein kommt hört man direkt dass da was läuft.
Absolutes No Go für das Geld.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2022)

Ist doch normal bei Gsync Ultimate Monitoren. 
Der Eine hört es, der Andere nicht.


----------



## Schmücker (11. Juli 2022)

Das der Lüfter bei dem Monitor 24/7 läuft obwohl er im Standby ist soll normal sein? Bitte um Erklärung!
Dass der nach läuft un runter zu kühlen ok, aber aus welchem Grund soll der immer laufen?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2022)

Gsync Modul kühlen, machen die anderen Gsync Ultimate Monitore genauso.


----------



## Schmücker (11. Juli 2022)

Schon klar... aber warum im Standby... wenn der PC aus ist? Was soll da gekühlt werden wenn es nicht benutzt wird.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2022)

Frag Nvidia.


----------



## Schmücker (11. Juli 2022)

Das ist also echt kein DELL Problem sondern ein Ultimate Problem dass der Lüfter 24/7 läuft? 🤔


----------



## Anthropos (11. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass der Lüfter im Standby ausgeht, wenn man den Monitor auf Eco-Mode stellt. 
Ansonsten kann man ihn ja über Mehrfachstecker mit Klippschalter betreiben und die Stromzufuhr bei Nicht-Benutzung kappen. Dann läuft gewiss kein Lüfter mehr.


----------



## Schmücker (11. Juli 2022)

Er läuft auf Eco Mode. 
Strom dem kappen wäre schlecht da er nach der Benutzung ja dieses Pixel refresh durch zieht was wohl das Einbrennen vorbeugen soll.
Das Teil ist mega geil. Es ist nur bei 1300€ echt wahnsinnig schwierig zu sagen ich behalte den und Scheiss auf die Schönheitsmacken. 
Besonders wenn MSI (hoffentlich bald) da mit mischt und auch noch interessante Features liefert. Der DELL hat ja nichts außer Panel und Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Dann kommt noch Samsung.


----------



## Anthropos (11. Juli 2022)

Schmücker schrieb:


> Strom dem kappen wäre schlecht da er nach der Benutzung ja dieses Pixel refresh durch zieht was wohl das Einbrennen vorbeugen soll.


Der Pixel-Refresh läuft etwa 5 Minuten, danach Strom kappen und gut ist.

Irgendwelche Kompromisse geht man leider bei jedem Monitor ein.


----------



## P21121970 (25. Juli 2022)

Im Eco Mode  geht der Lüfter bei meinem aus, wenn ich den PC runterfahre.Der Lüfter ist bei meinem Modell zumindest grad beim surfen recht laut, das ist dann schon nervig.Fängt erst ganz leise an, man denkt schon wow cool, stört null und dann dreht er doch ziemlich auf . Beim spielen,streamen stört das nicht.Im Moment läuft bei uns sowieso die Klimaanlage, da gehts auch beim surfen.Im Winter wird das aber sicher anstrengend.Bild beim spielen mit HDR ist wirklich super, daher bleibt er wohl. Hab mal bei Dell angefragt wegen eines Tausches gegen einen mit leiseren Lüftern...der  Dell Service ist aber jenseits von Gut und Böse.Bin schon seit 10 Tagen am hin und her schreiben und telefonieren.Die wollen einem aber durch zermürben zum aufgeben bringen.Der arme Mitarbeiter dort kann so wenig deutsch, dass er nicht mal das Problem versteht, oder es eben verstehen will.


----------



## Schmücker (25. Juli 2022)

Na da hast du ja die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie ich mit dem Support.
Sehr schlechtes Deutsch. Hat auch lange gedauert bis die Dame mein Problem verstanden hat.
Und es kann nicht Sinn sein in den Eco Mode zu gehen damit der Lüfter aus geht. Das ist einfach ein Fehler seitens denen.
Das er im Eco Mode aus geht zeigt ja dass es möglich ist und hat nichts mit dem G-Sync Modul zu tun. Da gibt es nicht was 24/7 gelüftet werden muss.


----------



## claster17 (25. Juli 2022)

Ich hab die Vermutung, dass das G-Sync-Modul eingeschaltet bleibt, weil der Kaltstart vergleichsweise lang dauert. Der Eco-Mode schaltet das Modul nach 10-15min ab und damit auch den Kühlungsbedarf.
Ist mir persönlich aber egal, weil ich den Strom immer trenne. Pixel Refresh läuft auch ordnungsgemäß durch, weil der Monitor wenige Sekunden nach Abschalten des PCs klar anzeigt, wenn der Refresh läuft.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2022)

Schmücker schrieb:


> Na da hast du ja die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie ich mit dem Support.
> Sehr schlechtes Deutsch. Hat auch lange gedauert bis die Dame mein Problem verstanden hat.
> Und es kann nicht Sinn sein in den Eco Mode zu gehen damit der Lüfter aus geht. Das ist einfach ein Fehler seitens denen.
> Das er im Eco Mode aus geht zeigt ja dass es möglich ist und hat nichts mit dem G-Sync Modul zu tun. Da gibt es nicht was 24/7 gelüftet werden muss.


Und ob das gsync Modul gekühlt werden muss, da gehen schon ein paar Watt durch. 
Finde leider keine Angabe zum Verbrauch, aber sollten so 30W+/- sein.


----------



## P21121970 (26. Juli 2022)

Der Lüfter geht dann aber nur im Standby aus, im Betrieb nervt er weiterhin?
Na, wenn das Teil gekühlt werden muss ist das eben so, dann muss aber auch ein Lüfter drauf der das ohne zu nerven macht...


----------



## Schmücker (26. Juli 2022)

p21121970p21121970 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter geht dann aber nur im Standby aus, im Betrieb nervt er weiterhin?
> Na, wenn das Teil gekühlt werden muss ist das eben so, dann muss aber auch ein Lüfter drauf der das ohne zu nerven macht...


Der Lüfter geht im Standby aus wenn du den Monitor im Eco Modus laufen lässt.
Ich meine irgend wo gelesen zu haben dass der im Eco Modus nicht mehr die maximale Helligkeit fährt um eben Strom zu sparen.
Lässt du ihn im normalen Modus laufen läuft der Lüfter immer.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2022)

Deswegen auf nen Monitor ohne Gsync Modul warten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Juli 2022)

Schmücker schrieb:


> Also ich schicke die Woche das Teil zurück.
> Der wohl beste Zocker Monitor den man gerade haben kann mit absolut fragwürdigen Entscheidungen seitens Hersteller die mir nicht in den Kopf gehen. Falsch übersetztes OSD ins Deutsche bei DELL darf meiner Meinung nach nicht vor kommen. Dass aber einer der zwei Lüfter immer läuft, obwohl der Rechner jetzt seit 8 Stunden aus ist, verstehe ich nicht. Das Ding läuft einfach 24/7.
> Und man hört ihn.
> Es muss zwar leise sein wie jetzt mach 23 Uhr. Aber wenn man bei mir ins Büro rein kommt hört man direkt dass da was läuft.
> Absolutes No Go für das Geld.


Moment, nur um es richtig zu verstehen. Du findest den Monitor top, störst dich aber so sehr an einer schlechten OSD-Übersetzung und im Standby laufende Lüfter, das du ihn deshalb zurückschickst?

1. Das OSD stellt man einmal ein und öffnet es dann wahrscheinlich nie wieder. Also, who cares?
2. Es gibt Steckerleisten, die man ausschalten kann. 

Aber zurückschicken ist natürlich einfacher und sinnvoller!


----------



## TriadFish (29. Juli 2022)

Schmücker schrieb:


> Er läuft auf Eco Mode.
> Strom dem kappen wäre schlecht da er nach der Benutzung ja dieses Pixel refresh durch zieht was wohl das Einbrennen vorbeugen soll.
> Das Teil ist mega geil. Es ist nur bei 1300€ echt wahnsinnig schwierig zu sagen ich behalte den und Scheiss auf die Schönheitsmacken.
> Besonders wenn MSI (hoffentlich bald) da mit mischt und auch noch interessante Features liefert. Der DELL hat ja nichts außer Panel und Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
> Dann kommt noch Samsung.



Bei Monitoren gilt heut zu Tage leider: je teurer, desto mehr Probleme. Würde es auch nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass da ununterbrochen ein Lüfter läuft, sowas geht garnicht. Das falsch übersetzte OSD wäre mir hingegen ziemlich Schnuppe.



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moment, nur um es richtig zu verstehen. Du findest den Monitor top, störst dich aber so sehr an einer schlechten OSD-Übersetzung und im Standby laufende Lüfter, das du ihn deshalb zurückschickst?
> 
> 1. Das OSD stellt man einmal ein und öffnet es dann wahrscheinlich nie wieder. Also, who cares?
> 2. Es gibt Steckerleisten, die man ausschalten kann.
> ...



Bei einem 1300 € Monitor würde ich es auch nicht toll finden diesen immer über Steckerleiste vom Strom trennen zu müssen, nur weil man bei der Konzeption des GSync Moduls nicht nachgedacht hat. Wieso besitzt das Ding dann keinen Schalter, der es komplett Stromlos macht. Was sind das für Leute, die sich so einen Quatsch ausdenken?

Und dazu gezwungen zu sein den Eco-Modus zu aktivieren, nur damit der Lüfter nicht 24/7 läuft ist auch ein schlechter Witz. Wenn es im Eco-Modus ohne Lüfter geht, muss es auch ohne gehen.


----------



## Schmücker (29. Juli 2022)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moment, nur um es richtig zu verstehen. Du findest den Monitor top, störst dich aber so sehr an einer schlechten OSD-Übersetzung und im Standby laufende Lüfter, das du ihn deshalb zurückschickst?
> 
> 1. Das OSD stellt man einmal ein und öffnet es dann wahrscheinlich nie wieder. Also, who cares?
> 2. Es gibt Steckerleisten, die man ausschalten kann.
> ...


Korrekt.
Bei 1300€ erwarte ich bedeutend mehr. Würde Dell mir ganz einfach zusichern dass da eine Update kommt wäre alles gut. Eine wirklich bodenlose frechheit ist es aber was der Support dazu bezüglich am Telefon los gelassen hat. Um es ab zu kürzen ist es denen Scheiss egal und sind Null darauf eingegangen.

Und ich setze mich bestimmt nicht vor den Monitor und warte bis der sein Pixel Refreh durch hat um dann den Strom abzuschalten 

Kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er das Geld dafür auf den Tisch legt oder nicht. Mit den einen kann man es eben machen, mit den anderen nicht.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Juli 2022)

Also ich habe dazu, einfach meine Smart Steckdose. Da kann man einstellen das unter einem Bestimmten Watt wert einfach Ausgeschaltet wird.
Das ist Perfekt für einen Oled , mein Oled braucht bei dem Pixel Refresh Vorgang ca 35Watt . Das heißt meine Steckdose ist so eingestellt das wenn der Verbrauch unter 10 Watt ist für 8 Minuten geht sie einfach aus. Sowas hättest du dir auch zulegen können.
Aber wer weiß vlt macht es MSI ja besser ( bezweifle ich aber stark), msi ist außerhalb ihrer Boards nicht gerade für Qualität bekannt


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2022)

Solange da auch das G-Sync Modul drin steckt, wird auch ein Lüfter laufen. 
Bis jetzt hat noch keiner ne passive Lösung dafür gebracht.


----------



## Schmücker (29. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Solange da auch das G-Sync Modul drin steckt, wird auch ein Lüfter laufen.
> Bis jetzt hat noch keiner ne passive Lösung dafür gebracht.


Es hat ja primär nichts mit dem G Sync Modul zu tun. Dell hat die Firmware so programmiert dass der Lüfter überhaupt nicht aus geht. Dass es möglich ist zeigt ja der Eco Modus.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2022)

Die Frage ist halt, was wird im Eco Modus abgeschaltet? 
Und ja, solange das G-Sync Modul arbeitet, muss es gekühlt werden.


----------



## Schmücker (29. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, was wird im Eco Modus abgeschaltet?
> Und ja, solange das G-Sync Modul arbeitet, muss es gekühlt werden.


Völlig verständlich mit der Kühlung im Betrieb. Unverständlich wenn der Monitor aus ist warum da gekühlt werden muss. 
Ich suche die Tage das Video mal raus. Ich mein es war so dass im Eco Modus der Monitor nicht mehr seine maximale Helligkeit fährt.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2022)

Das ist doch aber für den idle Betrieb egal, oder du deinen Monitor auf dem Desktop auf voller Helligkeit?


----------



## Schmücker (29. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber für den idle Betrieb egal, oder du deinen Monitor auf dem Desktop auf voller Helligkeit?


Ja im Idle ja. Aber man müsste jedes mal umstellen wenn man zocken will.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2022)

Mache ich immer. 
Deswegen nutze ich nur Monitore mit Software und Profilen. 
Einmal alles einstellen und dann nur bequem per Mausklick switchen.


----------



## claster17 (29. Juli 2022)

Ich merke keine Änderung, wenn der Eco Mode an oder aus ist. 


Schmücker schrieb:


> Unverständlich wenn der Monitor aus ist warum da gekühlt werden muss.


Wenn der Monitor "aus" ist, zieht er immer noch ordentlich Strom, was wohl das G-Sync-Modul sein wird. Erst der Eco Mode schaltet alles nach 10-15min aus.
Es gibt da so eine EU-Verordnung, die den maximalen Verbrauch im ausgeschalteten Zustand vorgibt. Ohne den Eco Mode würde dieser Monitor dagegen verstoßen.


----------



## P21121970 (4. August 2022)

Betreibe meinen im Eco Mode und kann keinen Nachteil dadurch feststellen...
Leider sind meine Lüfter im Betrieb / surfen Desktop  ( Helligkeit 40%  )  sehr laut, da her wird er die Tage getauscht.
Hab aber wenig Hoffnung, dass der neue viel leiser wird.


----------



## claster17 (4. August 2022)

Die Umgebungstemperatur hat bei meinen aktuell zwei Exemplaren einen deutlichen Einfluss auf die Lautstärke. Bei 21°C bleiben die Lüfter noch zurückhaltend. Bei 26°C sind sie gut hörbar. 30°C musste ich zum Glück noch nicht erleben.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2022)

Ich weiss schon, warum ich den nicht haben will.


----------



## Schmücker (4. August 2022)

P21121970 schrieb:


> Betreibe meinen im Eco Mode und kann keinen Nachteil dadurch feststellen...
> Leider sind meine Lüfter im Betrieb / surfen Desktop  ( Helligkeit 40%  )  sehr laut, da her wird er die Tage getauscht.
> Hab aber wenig Hoffnung, dass der neue viel leiser wird.


Im Eco Mode fährt der Monitor nicht die maximale Helligkeit. ☝️


----------



## P21121970 (4. August 2022)

Oh, Danke für die Info das wusste ich nicht! Auch bei HDR nicht? Eco Mode brauche ich aber, damit der PC den Monitor einschalten kann oder?


----------



## Anthropos (4. September 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also ich habe dazu, einfach meine Smart Steckdose.


Das werde ich wohl auch so machen. Welche nutzt du? Hast du ggf. einen Link? 
VG


----------



## Nathenhale (6. September 2022)

Anthropos schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl auch so machen. Welche nutzt du? Hast du ggf. einen Link?
> VG


Ich benutze die von AVM , also die dect 200


----------



## IICARUS (6. September 2022)

Habe ich auch, ist aber momentan nirgendwo lagernd.








						AVM FRITZ!DECT 200 ab € 89,00 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für AVM FRITZ!DECT 200 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Sensor, Aktor • Standard: DECT • Funktion: Schaltsteckdose (ein/aus), Strommessfunktion, Temperatur … ✔ Sensoren & Aktoren ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Der hat schon einige gute Funktionen, denn ich kann auch eine App dazu verwenden und dann sozusagen per Fernsteuerung auch ein und ausschalten. Zudem lässt sich auch der Stromverbrauch messen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikelrah (16. September 2022)

Ich habe einen ASUS PG32UQX, der ebenfalls ein G-Sync Modul hat und sich im Standby (ohne Eco-Modus) freche 32W genehmigt. Habe ihn ebenfalls an eine AVM200 Steckdose gepackt und diese so programmiert, dass sie bei 2Min unter 40W sich abschaltet. Ansonsten geht das Abschalten per App auch super.
Gibt aber bestimmt auch andere Smart Home Hersteller, die ähnliches im Programm haben.


----------



## Schmücker (29. September 2022)

AW3423DWF ist auf dem Weg ohne G-Sync Modul.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2022)

Und angeblich ohne Lüfter für 200$ weniger.


----------



## Anthropos (29. September 2022)

Na, zumindest gibt's keinen Lüfter mehr für's GSync-Modul, da nicht mehr vorhanden. Ob das Panel ohne Lüfter kommt, ist noch unklar. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## IICARUS (29. September 2022)

Das kam aber später dazu, denn mein G-Sync Monitor von Dell hat noch kein Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Anthropos (29. September 2022)

Ich weiß, hatte den gleichen Monitor. Der AW3418DW hat aber kein Gsync-Ultimate-Modul u.a. wegen fehlendem HDR. Das "einfache" GSync-Modul musste nicht aktiv gekühlt werden, das Ultimate scheinbar schon.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kam aber später dazu, denn mein G-Sync Monitor von Dell hat noch kein Lüfter verbaut.


Das Gsync v1 Modul braucht ja auch keinen Lüfter.


----------

